# Which one



## dawgsfan

I am new to woodworking and have discovered the cnc world, and I have became infatuated with these machines.
I have been reasearching and reading all I can to learn as much as possible as quick as possible.
I am asking for your opinion's, industrial cnc shortcut 203 or the camaster stinger 1, or anything comprable.
thanks in advance
Barry


----------



## copcarcollector

Camaster. Not that I have one, yet, but their online forum and technical support are great.


----------



## dannelson

Just based on the control software. wincnc is alot easier to configure than mach. I had mach on my shopbot and it was a pia at times. My Camaster has wincnc and I love it I didnt fill out the forms on the shortcut what are the ballpark prices?


----------



## dawgsfan

the shortcut 203 is around 7500.00 ready to plug in and start cutting, thats what i was told by the salesperson.
the camaster is about 8000.00 ready to plug up and start cutting.
both look like really well built machines.


----------



## dannelson

Up until today Ive never heard of a shortcut What design software are they using ? I see they recommend vertric products does that meen that its not included in the $7500 ? Do they have a online forum?
I see your from Georgia you probably could drive to Camaster and not have to pay for shipping. Anyone in your area have a shortcut to see? According to the Camaster map there are around 33 owners in Georgia alone. For the $500 difference Id say the choice is easy.


----------



## dawgsfan

They say they have online and phone tech support. I year warranty on the machine top to bottom and a 5 year warranty on the spindle. The machine looks very well built and very sturdy. It also comes with more features than the stinger. It has Mach 3 and uses Vectric, I have ask Camaster for a list of people to try and see the machine in action but they have not responded as of yet. And true I'm only about 30 miles from them which is a huge plus if the machine is worth it and service after the sale is adequate
Dannelson,Hope this answers the questions you were asking me.


----------



## dawgsfan

I have also heard that Camaster has been sued a few times and changed names several times as well which raises red flags. It's just a lot of money for me with no profit justification at this time. So I'm going out on a limb so I want to be sure with my purchase


----------



## dannelson

you asked i answered, only you can decide. These were questions for you to ask yourself. I have done my research on the shortcut today before responding to your post Im Happy with my machine hope you will be with yours


----------



## dannelson

Barry good to see you lurking on the camheads forum. Shoot me a pm sometime Dan


----------



## dawgsfan

I'm on a few sites trying to learn much as possible and figure out what machine to buy


----------



## Proflemoi

Any of you with the CAMaster Stringer 1 finding the bed size limiting? Looking to buy one from my business… I make some furniture and do some "smaller" projects as well….


----------



## oldnovice

I am not a pro and I have a Shopbot Buddy with a 2.2 HP spindle. The work area is 48" x 24" which can be extended to 48" x 96" if I ever want to do that. Shopbot states that this extension is not intended for production use but can be used when the extra long table is needed.

I am very happy with mine!


----------

